# Could I actually not have DB?



## Gooner9 (Jul 21, 2016)

hi, 
Thanks for your help so far, but I've a question that's been nagging me. I'm only recently diagnosed with t2 but am,and have been, completely symptom free. My cholesterol is normal, as is my BP, I feel really good, but my bloods not good - 119 (Tate&Lyle!) So, could it be something else?


----------



## grovesy (Jul 21, 2016)

Just because you have no symptoms is does not mean you have not got it.119 is high if that is the HaB1C ! They think that a large proportion of Type 2  can have had for years before diagnosis!


----------



## Amigo (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Gooner, the problem is type 2 diabetes can be symptom free and it's not necessary to have high b/p or high cholesterol to have it. I'm afraid a Hba1c of 119 is a bit of a whopper and unexplained by anything but diabetes.

Best wishes for getting it under control.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 21, 2016)

I had no particular symptoms apart from the month or so prior to DX, I only went the Dr's because I needed to get my BP under control to pass a commercial drivers medical.

What will surprise you is how much better you will feel with those BG's coming down to more reasonable levels.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm another one who had no particular symptoms - it was picked up at a routine blood test. 

Hope it improves for you, Gooner9


----------



## Ljc (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi.  With a  HB1AC like that I'm sorry but their is no doubt.
I'm T2 I had no symptoms , then one day I had a uti the dipstick test the GP did also showed sugar in my wee, some weeks later at the diabetic clinic I was told I'd had diabetes for at least ten years.
I know it's come as a shock to you, but you really do need to learn as much as you can , we will help ! You also need to learn how best to control your BGs , we can help there too.
We will probably give you a nice supprise  and a shock about what is considered a good diet for us T2s.
A little info would be helpful.
How did you come to be diagnosed.
We're you prescribed any meds and were you given a meter so you can check your BGs


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 21, 2016)

You are definitely diabetic. I had no symptoms either.


----------



## Gooner9 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I thought I did but it was just that I don't feel bad at all, not in the slightest.
In fact my wife is worried that I may start to feel better, I'll be worse than tigger!!!
I've ordered a tester so will start looking to see what food I can tolerate. Hope it's fresh white bread with peanut butter and blackcurrant jam sandwiches!!


----------



## Gooner9 (Jul 21, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> I'm another one who had no particular symptoms - it was picked up at a routine blood test.
> 
> Hope it improves for you, Gooner9


Cheers, I'm sure I'll sort it


----------



## Gooner9 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Hi.  With a  HB1AC like that I'm sorry but their is no doubt.
> I'm T2 I had no symptoms , then one day I had a uti the dipstick test the GP did also showed sugar in my wee, some weeks later at the diabetic clinic I was told I'd had diabetes for at least ten years.
> I know it's come as a shock to you, but you really do need to learn as much as you can , we will help ! You also need to learn how best to control your BGs , we can help there too.
> We will probably give you a nice supprise  and a shock about what is considered a good diet for us T2s.
> ...


Hi,
I was DX on a MOT check, I was genuinely surprised , I'm on 4 x metformin 500mg daily. I just ordered a meter, the doc said I couldn't have one. Had my eyes checked, fine  just waiting for the dietician now.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 21, 2016)

Peanut butter yummmmmm I used to buy a well known brand , but others here twisted my arm up up behind my back , cruel lot  and made me try , meridian peanut butter. , tis beautiful , you do need to give it a good stir though.
Sadly white bread is not good but you never know you may be lucky , I've got used to wholemeal, some here buy Bergen (sp) or lidle protein rolls, I've  not tried either so can comment


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 21, 2016)

I was checking out carb content in peanut butter and didn't find much difference between Sunpat & Meridian


----------



## Ljc (Jul 21, 2016)

Hope you bought the SD Codefree meter as they have the cheapest test strips we've found
So it did come as a total shock to you.

Let us know how you get on with the dietitian , I hope s/he is a good one


----------



## Ljc (Jul 21, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I was checking out carb content in peanut butter and didn't find much difference between Sunpat & Meridian


It's all in the taste, scrumptious and I only need a scrape.


----------



## Gooner9 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Hope you bought the SD Codefree meter as they have the cheapest test strips we've found
> So it did come as a total shock to you.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with the dietitian , I hope s/he is a good one


Yep, that's the one. Certainly  a shock, but as my son said, it's a symptom of modern life, and I say, adjust and get on with it!


----------



## Gooner9 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Peanut butter yummmmmm I used to buy a well known brand , but others here twisted my arm up up behind my back , cruel lot  and made me try , meridian peanut butter. , tis beautiful , you do need to give it a good stir though.
> Sadly white bread is not good but you never know you may be lucky , I've got used to wholemeal, some here buy Bergen (sp) or lidle protein rolls, I've  not tried either so can comment


I'll try it thanks, I already eat the Bergen, I prefer granary and seeded bread but sometimes only fresh white will do! Never the sliced white though


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2016)

That's why I became a "Risk Assessor" for Duk. The sooner you know the better long-term. If I were you I would treat as being T2. Your pancreas might work 80% or 20% & until you know for sure. Good luck


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2016)

I agree actually about the white bread and blackcurrant jam  - however not only are they ideal bedfellows - it means we get to completely give up both of these absolute shockers forever, immediately and in tandem!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 23, 2016)

Ljc said:


> meridian peanut butter. , tis beautiful , you do need to give it a good stir though



Meridian peanut butter is currently half price at Tesco - £1.  I stocked up with a few jars.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 23, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Meridian peanut butter is currently half price at Tesco - £1.  I stocked up with a few jars.


Wow Thanks, I'm go into to stock up


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 23, 2016)

Went to Tesco today & didn't go down the peanut butter aisle. Wish i new sooner.


----------



## Gooner9 (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks, will be patiently waiting for the tills to open!


----------



## auntiejude (Jul 24, 2016)

Gooner9 said:


> .... fresh white bread with peanut butter and blackcurrant jam sandwiches!!


OMG that's exactly what I had for lunch!
(and before anyone jumps on me I also have IBS and can't tolerate brown or seeded bread)


----------



## Ljc (Jul 24, 2016)

auntiejude said:


> OMG that's exactly what I had for lunch!
> (and before anyone jumps on me I also have IBS and can't tolerate brown or seeded bread)


The only reason I'd jump on you, would be to snatch that beaut err dreadful crusty white bread with luscio ummm disgusting peanut butter and jam, would be to
.
.
.
Run off with it so I could scoff it myself


----------

